# 1988 Bass Tracker Pro 17 Bass Tracker revival!



## jparrishbt (May 17, 2015)

Well I am happy to say I just sealed the deal on a new to me, bass tracker pro 17 1988. Boat is in right condition but it is a starting point. Boat has no motor or trolling motor but I get the trailer and boat, gas tank, and a whole bunch of rotten wood and carpet.

My first step is to tear everything out of it. I want to take it to aluminum, replace the wiring, carpet, seats. And put all led cabin lights in it. I am going to have the console line-xed so it looks nice. 

Next is to find me a motor and controls. I am in Yuma and only a 3 hour drive from phx or San Diego. I have already spotted some 40,s and 50,s. Should I look for a 40 or just stick with 50-70? Trolling motor will be after that. Those are everywhere down here. I just need to look for one. I have never completely restored a boat to this extent so I am super excited. I've seen a couple like the legendary black and yellow bass tracker revival so I have some work ahead of me. Hopefully it turns out nice. 

Couple questions if anybody would be willing to help out.

- should I paint the top like newer trackers or leave stickers.
- where is te best place to get carpet and seats?
- how much is all this gonna cost me?


----------



## Kris (May 17, 2015)

Couple questions if anybody would be willing to help out.

- should I paint the top like newer trackers or leave stickers.
That is entirely up to you. i always go by the saying. "if it ain't broke don't fix it." Or leave it to last after everything else is done. Worry about the work to get it ready to fish and then make it pretty.
- where is te best place to get carpet and seats?
Bass Pro sells it, Cabela's sells it, Wholesale Marine sells it. Do a search for marine carpet and take your pick. I wouldn't use less than 20 oz carpet in a fishing boat.
- how much is all this gonna cost me?
This is really a hard question to answer at this point. Exterior grade plywood, extruded Polystyrene foam, aluminum for modifications, electronics, lights, and so on. It will not be the cheapest thing you have ever done and don't scrimp or you might have to do it again next year. I have just over $1200.00 invested in my latest project but some of that stuff won't be used until it's done. I still haven't bought carpet and seats but I do have depth finders and GPS. Take you time, do it right and make it last.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the response. After about 4 hours of research I have pretty much found everything I want in the boat... Check out my list and see what you guys thing. If it is in () it has already been purchased...

Bassboatsseats.com
-16oz Marine Grade Charcoal Carpet 25' (134.99 with 10% discount)
-Two charcoal/red folding seats $99ea
-one bicycle seat and pedestal $129

Bass Pro
- Two simple fish finders for temp $69 ea
- 5 led lights for rod box and console area $30
- rod straps $$40
- hatch handles $40

Lowes
- @$$ load of sand paper for stripping inside paint $20
- new wood for decks (Free)
-sealant (Free)
-carpet glue (Free)
- hose for livewell $50
- all new wiring $50
- tight loop rope for makeshift new rubrail $50
- black rustoleum with primer and clear for trailer ($25)
- Screws/ bolts ($20)
- Acetone $20

Harbor Frieght
-Safety Chain for trailer ($8)
- Jack for trailer ($20)
- Wirewheels ($10)
- Drill Bits ($10)

Misc Online sites
- Carbon Fiber dash wrap $5.99
- New steering wheel $30
- New set of switches $39
- led strip lighting for under rails $30

Craigslist
- MOTOR 2nd $500-750
- TROLLING MOTOR 1st (Free)

If I am missing anything you guys can think of let me know. You know how it is in the planning stage. I am probably missing $500 worth of crap. TIA


----------



## kofkorn (May 18, 2015)

As an FYI, the Pro17 is rated for a 60HP motor. The TX-17 goes higher (80 or 90 i think). Not sure how your environmental police are out there, but you may want to limit the top end.

Good luck!


----------



## Johnny (May 18, 2015)

.




> *- how much is all this gonna cost me?*


initially, _a LOT_ !!! That just comes with boating. Set a budget, don't over spend. shop around.
in MY world, on my budget, I must live by the _Old School_ standard. . . "fix it up, make it do, or do without".

*B. O. A. T.* = *B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand

*guy buys a new boat - - - breaks out into his Happy Dance !!!

guy sells his new boat - - - breaks out into his Happy Dance !!!*

:WELCOME: to the Big Pond





.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 18, 2015)

kofkorn said:


> As an FYI, the Pro17 is rated for a 60HP motor. The TX-17 goes higher (80 or 90 i think). Not sure how your environmental police are out there, but you may want to limit the top end.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. I used to have a tournament tx same year so I was just going off that. I think a 50 hp would be perfect but would settle for a 40hp. Down in az it's not a big deal unless you fish a tournament then they will check. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 18, 2015)

Does anybody have an idea how to get new fenders? The ones on the boat are bent sheet metal and they look bad. I would make them but I figure I can buy some others for cheaper than welding metal and everything.


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2015)

Kris said:


> Couple questions if anybody would be willing to help out.
> 
> - should I paint the top like newer trackers or leave stickers.
> That is entirely up to you. i always go by the saying. "if it ain't broke don't fix it." Or leave it to last after everything else is done. Worry about the work to get it ready to fish and then make it pretty.
> ...




BTW, if you are going to paint that part of the boat, please use my personal paint supplier TSC (Tractor Supply Company). They have an ok selection of colors in oil based enamel. Properly prepared it sticks and doesn't come off. I also use Petitrol (Petit Paint Company)which are other oils for your paint. Follow directions on the can for best results. Be careful, too much will make the paint run. Best part is that you can watch the brush strokes disappear. I used it on my old 27' Grady White wood boat and many people used to say, "I didn't know GW made a fiberglass boat that big." I am sure other companies make something like it but this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2015)

jparrishbt said:


> Does anybody have an idea how to get new fenders? The ones on the boat are bent sheet metal and they look bad. I would make them but I figure I can buy some others for cheaper than welding metal and everything.



not sure where you are located but I use Eastern Marine in Delaware, easternmarine.com. If you need a part for a trailer, they probably have it. They have several different types and size fenders.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 19, 2015)

I am down here in Arizona. I think I'm gonna hold off on paint and get the interior done first. I don't want to get too far ahead of myself here. Still need a motor and all electronics. I want to get it fish able first then make it pretty. How much carpet do I need for a boat like this? I was thinking 30 ft since I am doing a custom rod locker and adding extra storage. Is that too much?


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 19, 2015)

If you want to save some money, you can get gray outdoor carpet from Home Depot for much cheaper. I got a tub of their carpet glue and glued it to the plywood floor then used an electric staple gun to secure it to the backside of the plywood. Good luck!


----------



## russcat (May 19, 2015)

digi said:


> If you want to save some money, you can get gray outdoor carpet from Home Depot for much cheaper. I got a tub of their carpet glue and glued it to the plywood floor then used an electric staple gun to secure it to the backside of the plywood. Good luck!


That's what I did. The lowes carpet is so thin you can see through it. I bought the Home Depot carpet and their 6700 glue and an 1/8" trowel and off I went. Turned out nice. Easy on the glue. Too much will bleed through to the surface.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 19, 2015)

I have tried the lowes carpet and 100 % hate it. I would still need about 4 rolls of it so it would still be about $100 with glue and tax. I want to try some higher grade stuff on this boat. I appreciate the suggestion but I really don't like that carpet. And I want marine grade carpet so it is cut loop. How much should I need?


----------



## jparrishbt (May 22, 2015)

Well today was the best day I have had in a while. I picked up the boat today. First picture was the CL post. I am heading to HF tomorrow to get my respirator and some wire wheels. Trailer is first. It was used in Saltwater so I have a LOT of rust to get off but nothing a little time and grinder cant fix. I am pretty much going basic paint job right now so a gallon of primer, and a gallon of gloss black is what Im going to use. Pretty excited to get going on it tomorrow. Pics to come tomorrow


----------



## KillerJ (May 22, 2015)

Sweet boat! I bought a roll of carpet from Lowes and plan on using DAP water proof spray adhesive.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. Well boat is off trailer, I officialy hate grinders and the boat destruction starts tomorrow. My buddy and his brother just took the trailer to their house so they could start on that for me. They are taking it down to bare so I can start fresh. And for the low low price of $100. Tomorrow I will begin looking at everything that this boat has been deprived of. If you can't see the sticker the last time it was registered was in 1995 :shock: . I need to pick up a drill at HF tomorrow along with some drill bits and rivets. Goal is to have it stripped and start running new electric to EVERYTHING.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 25, 2015)

The boat trailer is back and I got it primed tonight. It's coming along really well. My buddy only charged me $100 to take all the rust off and make a bunch of welds. I will pick up some tires and paint the rims and rest of the trailer tomorrow. Cant wait to get the jack, chains, winch and paint on it. No title on trailer so I am thinking this one is gonna be "homemade".


----------



## jparrishbt (May 26, 2015)

Trailer is primed and painted for the most part. I got my jack, Chains, and all the paint today. I am going to hopefully get my tires from discounts mounted tomorrow then get my wheels painted white so they look new. Carpet is ordered from bassboatseats.com.


----------



## KRS62 (May 28, 2015)

Since you are tearing it down, I highly recommend you check the problem spots for this boat. (I have an empty shell of one sitting in my back yard.)

- The wood in the transom usually rots. 
- Some of the rivets will loosen and leak, therefore the foam gets water logged.
- My boat had a few cracked ribs and even 2 small cracks in hull (right where seat area is, below water line.)

Good luck and have fun!

KRS


----------



## jparrishbt (May 29, 2015)

So I finally finished my trailer. New jack, new safety chain, new paint.... And just about when I was going to get my tires and licensing...disaster struck.'I was heading down to the mvd to get my license with my dad following in my moms car (he just put $1200 into tires, a new timing belt, and a whole new a/c). We come to a stop sign, I stop, my dad stops, the car behind my dad was texting and driving and did not stop. plowed the back of my moms car at 55mph and rammed my
Dads car into the back of my trailer. Luckily nobody was hurt except the two cars and minor damage to the trailer. All I had to fix was the rear bunks and some bolts that snapped. My truck got away lucky since it had the trailer :shock: . Anyways, $200 to get all my plates then the trailer is finished. I don't have any pics of the boat but I didanage to get the front deck off and start to wire wheel the back deck. I have to say it is coming off with no effort at all so I am super happy. My carpet is due in tomorrow right when my moms sister gets here so I should have time to work on it when she leaves. I will post pics of final trailer tomorrow now that it is fixed and all painted black again :lol:


----------



## KillerJ (May 30, 2015)

All those idiots who text and drive need to have their licenses suspended.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 30, 2015)

Yah I agree. Well on the bright side, trailer is fixed and carpet is here. =D>


----------



## jparrishbt (Jun 13, 2015)

Had a very successful day on the boat. I found some stuff I never thought I would find in this boat. All the wood and foam has been removed, except for the front, we are just gonna add to it since it is not that bad. The console area was all ripped out and we are gonna go get some foam tomorrow. We are going to begin carpeting tomorrow  . We had at least 100lbs of just old carpet glue, dirt, random screws, nails, and bolts. Does anybody have a diagram of how to wire this?


----------



## jparrishbt (Jun 14, 2015)

Well a wise man once said the happiest days of a boat owners life is the day the buy the boat, and the day they sell it. This boat is sold and I could not be happier. My target is a 14 ft aluminum v hull. I already have a trailer and a 6hp for it so it will be a better situation. Thanks for the replies and keep an eye out for my next topic


----------



## KRS62 (Jun 15, 2015)

Was any of the foam wet? Did you leak test it?

I don't think you will need a wiring diagram. (You are talking about the boat in general right?) Should be pretty straight forward. Just make sure you have fat enough ports to get from back to console and front.

KRS


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait? Sold? What happened here?!?!

I'd have loved to have gotten my hands on that hull - were there cracks or leaks or something???


----------



## jparrishbt (Jun 15, 2015)

No none of the foam was wet and there were not any leaks. This boat was kinda useless to me due to the fact that I have a 19 ft ranger sitting in the garage. When I added it all up and how much I was gonna put in this thing, it didn't sit right knowing it was gonna maybe be used twice a year at max. The trailer did not match the boat, The trailer was still rusted through the inside and the axle was pretty much shot. I know from looking at the pictures it looked nice but this boat was submerged and everything was corroded. The guy before me drilled holes EVERYWHERE in the boat including the 5 in the top rail and multiple in the back deck. I am still a proud tin owner and am now in search of a 14 footer that can be used in the restricted HP lakes for some family trout fishing.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 16, 2015)

First off congrats on the new boat. 
One of the best things about getting a new boat that needs to be fixed up is, you don't have to do anything like it was. Now is the time to change it up. Paint it or don't, your decision. Wire it how you want to. Change whatever. It's all exciting. Good luck.


----------

